# Post-Millennial Hymns



## buggy (Nov 4, 2010)

Are there any good hymns that have a post-millennial theme?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2010)

It's not exactly a hymn but the Messiah has a powerful post-millenial theme.


----------



## jjraby (Nov 4, 2010)

For all the Saints is very Post-Mil.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 4, 2010)

_Christ Shall Have Dominion_.


----------



## ADKing (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know about hymns, but many of the Psalms do!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 4, 2010)

I have always thought this one to be VERY optimistic, and likely post-mil?

I Cannot Tell


----------



## brianeschen (Nov 4, 2010)

Joy to the World


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 4, 2010)

Psalms 1-150 are pretty post-mil. Psalm 151 in the LXX... not so much. But 1-150, for sure.


----------

